# Panoz is out now (support these guys)



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/panoz by scd.htm


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Have you tried them?*

What do they look like in person?
Ahh nutz. Maybe I will just order a pair to find out...
Scott

Ok.. I ordered two of then with chassis...
Chassis are cheap when purchased with the body...:thumbsup: 
Scott


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Just found about them today and ordered one.

For $10 can you go wrong?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Will definitely get a couple. Post some pics when you get yours.

Maybe we can add these to our super G+ Tomy GTP class.

'doba


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good.... but we don't have to buy them all to get the one we want, do we?

hehehehehe

I'm in a few


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Will definitely get a couple. Post some pics when you get yours.
> 
> Maybe we can add these to our super G+ Tomy GTP class.
> 
> 'doba


Will they fit?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They sure look great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

if you buy both you get both!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I really wish they were made for a M/T type chassis.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I'm gonna have to order one of these.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> I'm gonna have to order one of these.


Make sure you have the right chassis in mind.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ordered both $41.00 U.S with the chassis. They look nice can't wait till they come


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is that including shipping?

I just picked up a couple chassis from one guy and the BINs from GB for the bodies for a total of $42.92 including shipping.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WOW!!! 50 of them sold on ebey in just over 2 days.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Ok, I ordered two, just got them in the mail. I'm REALLY impressed with the packaging considering the price. I am, however a little disappointed in the driver figure, WAY to big for this car. Makes the car look small, which it was definately not. Oh, well, I guess I'll have to peel him out of there before I start paint prep. 

I was also surprised to find it pre-assembled, I was expecting a kit that I would have to put together. That may have been a better way to go but that's just me.

I may also rework one for Super G+.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Picked up one of each with chassis. Great lookers. Now I have to decide a scheme or livery for them. Any recommendations for a reference site for these racers. I'm sure I'll need to order some decals. I just don't think a NASCAR scheme will cut it on these beauties.  rr


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Just google images for Panoz LMP1. I'm planning on doing one in Visteon livery, undecided on the second right now. I'll be doing my own decals, as usual.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I love this car.....wish they were still racing it!

Try this pic out...............Panoz, Cadillac, Porsche. 











-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Received my pair of Panozes too...*

... but can´t really decide what to do with them! At first sight I was overwhelmed not only by the professional packaging, but also by the overall appearance of these bodies. 

What´s really bothering me is the fact the body is so heavy (O.K. - this means sturdy as well...) and even more this butt-ugly driver figure! If they only didn´t already mount that guy...!!! I will definitely put a different one behind the wheel (once the cockpit´s been cleaned from all the glue)! :drunk: 

Still a great bang for the buck and I´m looking forward to what they´ll release next!!! :thumbsup: 

Back to work now...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

clausheupel said:


> ... but can´t really decide what to do with them! At first sight I was overwhelmed not only by the professional packaging, but also by the overall appearance of these bodies.
> 
> What´s really bothering me is the fact the body is so heavy (O.K. - this means sturdy as well...) and even more this butt-ugly driver figure! If they only didn´t already mount that guy...!!! I will definitely put a different one behind the wheel (once the cockpit´s been cleaned from all the glue)! :drunk:
> 
> ...


The important thing is to send that feedback to SCD or the next body (Marcos) might also be too heavy.

That goes for everyone....


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Ok, I had to. I REALLY just had to. I mean, how was I gonna paint this car with Andre the Giant as Darth Vader in the cockpit? I couldn't do it. I HAD to make a driver change.

Now I can paint it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slick exchange Mayhem!

That alone makes a world of difference. 

Looking forward to your paint scheme!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks good Mayhem. I'll have to see what doners I may have before I do mine.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

clausheupel said:


> ... but can´t really decide what to do with them! At first sight I was overwhelmed not only by the professional packaging, but also by the overall appearance of these bodies.
> 
> What´s really bothering me is the fact the body is so heavy (O.K. - this means sturdy as well...) and even more this butt-ugly driver figure! If they only didn´t already mount that guy...!!! I will definitely put a different one behind the wheel (once the cockpit´s been cleaned from all the glue)! :drunk:
> 
> ...


Claus, Been to your site. Ok it was a while ago, but I love your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Ok, I had to. I REALLY just had to. I mean, how was I gonna paint this car with Andre the Giant as Darth Vader in the cockpit? I couldn't do it. I HAD to make a driver change.
> 
> Now I can paint it.


whipping away a tear... Guys before you cut up any more good Winged bodies email me.. I will trade a broken f1 Body and a extra driver for a good one.. lol.. its not like I do not destroy enough of them on my own, but the horror, the horror.. I need to go find that hidden bottle of whisky now, this is just to much to handle.. sniff, sniff. But I agree looks aheck of a lot better and its a nice workout getting those 1/43rd scale drivers out of the cockpit lol..


Dave :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Ok, I had to. I REALLY just had to. I mean, how was I gonna paint this car with Andre the Giant as Darth Vader in the cockpit? I couldn't do it. I HAD to make a driver change.
> 
> Now I can paint it.


send that image to SCD. I know for a fact they do not mind constructive critics.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

coach61 said:


> whipping away a tear... Guys before you cut up any more good Winged bodies email me.. I will trade a broken f1 Body and a extra driver for a good one.. lol.. its not like I do not destroy enough of them on my own, but the horror, the horror.. I need to go find that hidden bottle of whisky now, this is just to much to handle.. sniff, sniff. But I agree looks aheck of a lot better and its a nice workout getting those 1/43rd scale drivers out of the cockpit lol..
> 
> 
> Dave :freak:


Great idea can use these drivers in my 1/43d cars.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

SCJ said:


> I love this car.....wish they were still racing it!
> 
> Try this pic out...............Panoz, Cadillac, Porsche.
> 
> ...


This is actually my favorite of the Panoz Roadsters, but you'd never get it fitted in a slot car chassis whithout completely ruining the look.


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought the drivers looked a little large. There is one of the stills that the driver looks smaller in the original posted link. Still a nice car though.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Aw come on. Put the big giant head back on that car. Let the big goon race that baby.Just kidding, Dave.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

First one is almost finished, needs some touch up, details and decals but I think you get the idea.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Ok, help me out on a scheme for the second. Ideas? Anyone?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice to see on painted. Looks good. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Ok, help me out on a scheme for the second. Ideas? Anyone?


I'm still debating on what liveries to do my pair in or maybe come up with some original scheme and go that way. We'll see.  rr


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

BTW: I did send SCD a polite e-mail about their driver figure and included a pic of my driver swap. That was nearly a week ago. I have not recieved a reply.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I finally ordered a set of these. They are a little heavy but I really like the look. In timing them in, they were initially a bit too fast to race with my GTP XTs and HP7s and too slow to race against faster chassis cars. So, to slow them down, I swapped out the stock Turbo rear tires for slicker Tyco Goodyears and now they are on the faster end of my GTP XT/HP7 group.

The SCD packaging says something about this being the start of a line of LeMans cars. I'm ready for the next set. The quality and fit are very good. I'm hoping they come out with versions that are decorated too.

Have any of you ever received any replies to your communications to SCD? I'd like to see them drop in here now and then.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Barry is very hit and miss with replying.

As for the weight I do fear that not enough people will pass comment on it and later cars will be too heavy also.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I wouldn't mind if their new cars were similar to these in weight. They're sturdy, nicely detailed, and easily adapted to "compete" against other cars I have now. That slim Tomy Turbo chassis is a limiting factor but it's easy to work with. If they stick with bodies for that chassis, I say keep them on the heavy side and sweat the details. Going faster isn't always better.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

7g is a bit much though, five would be OK.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Do you think they'll stick with fitting the slim Turbo chassis?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yes. Barry has loads and loads of them. He sells them on ebay for a buck each.


----------

